# Mkv Dateien abspielproblem



## Storm_Animal (24 Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hoffe das ist der richtige Bereich 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe zwei Filme im Mkv "Format". Auf dem PC laufen die einwandfrei.
Wenn Ich diese dann als Daten Disc brenne und auf meinem DVD Player abspiele kommt bei dem einen die Meldung "Datei beschädigt oder unbekannt" :angry:
Der andere läuft halbwegs nur am anfang "stottert" das Bild ein wenig aber nur die ersten fünf Minuten.
Zum brennen nutze Ich Nero Express, am Progi und am Player kann es auch nicht liegen andere Filme laufen einwandfrei.
Hat schonmal jemand so ein Problem gehabt ?
Hab natürlich schon im Netz gesucht aber nicht so wirklich was gefunden 

Ich freue mich über euer Feedback, Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Feb. 2016)

Da gibt es sehr viele Möglichkeiten warum das nicht klappt.

DVD-Player kann die Dateien nicht verarbeiten, kann gar keine MKV-Dateien abspielen, kommt mit den Rohlingen nicht klar, Rohlinge zu schnell gebrannt, etc...

Kann man von der Ferne schlecht sagen


----------



## DRAGO (24 Feb. 2016)

MKV-Dateien sind komprimierte Blu-Ray-Formate wie bei DVD´s das Format Avi-Dateien gängig ist und können somit auch nur auf Geräten abgespielt werden die diese Dateien unterstützen wie z.B. Blu-Ray Player oder diverse Spielekonsolen.
Du kannst diese Dateien aber z.B. mit dem Programm "X-Media Recode" in Avi-Datein umwandeln und danach brennen und auf einem DVD-Player abspielen.


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Feb. 2016)

Stimmt ich Blödian kopf99, DVD Player können die gar nicht abspielen


----------



## DRAGO (24 Feb. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Stimmt ich Blödian kopf99, DVD Player können die gar nicht abspielen



"Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung" *grins*


----------



## userforusing (24 Feb. 2016)

Schau mal ob dein DVD Player MP4 abspielen kann. MKV und MP4 sind im Grunde der gleiche Container. Dadurch kannst die die schnell und fast verlustfrei umwandeln (Xmedia Recode ist eine gute Empfehlung) Habe eine ähnliche Situation mit meinem Fernseher MKV - nein; MP4 - ja
MIt AVI wäre ich schon wieder vorsichtig, wegen DivX usw.


----------



## unuisa (25 Feb. 2016)

Bei älteren DVD-Playern (wie meiner) kann man nur Filme im vob-Format abspielen, aber auch nur, wenn die übliche DVD-Verzeichnisstruktur vorhanden ist. Ich benutze das Freeware-Programm DVDStyler portable - Einfach mal googlen. Das Programm wandelt selber die Videos aus MP4 etc. entsprechend um.


----------



## Storm_Animal (25 Feb. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> DVD-Player kann die Dateien nicht verarbeiten, kann gar keine MKV-Dateien abspielen, kommt mit den Rohlingen nicht klar, Rohlinge zu schnell gebrannt, etc...




Wie bereits erwähnt laufen andere Filme einwandfrei  @dianelized16


----------



## Storm_Animal (25 Feb. 2016)

userforusing schrieb:


> Schau mal ob dein DVD Player MP4 abspielen kann. MKV und MP4 sind im Grunde der gleiche Container. Dadurch kannst die die schnell und fast verlustfrei umwandeln (Xmedia Recode ist eine gute Empfehlung) Habe eine ähnliche Situation mit meinem Fernseher MKV - nein; MP4 - ja
> MIt AVI wäre ich schon wieder vorsichtig, wegen DivX usw.



Ist ein BluRay Player, und ja der spielt auch mp4.
Normalerweise spielt der alles, halt nur diese beiden jetzt nicht so wirklich.
Alle anderen laufen perfekt, das ist ja das was mich so wuschig macht :angry:

An den Files selber kann es ja nicht liegen, weil am PC laufen die ja normal 

Alles erst nochmal umwandeln könnte klappen allerdings ist das ja meistens mit Quali verlust
zu rechnen...


----------



## syd67 (25 Feb. 2016)

kenne das problem! hab nen teuren dvd player(120$) der es nicht abspielt,hab mir dann einen total billigen geholt(29$) der spielt alles!


----------



## Gunbay (7 März 2016)

Diese Probleme habe ich früher auch sehr oft gehabt, auch mit Nero, mit anderen Brennprogramm eher weniger, aber hier ist sicher das Format das Problem in Verbindung mit dem Player, der es nicht abspielen kann.

Bei solchen Fällen wandele ich gerne in VOB und brenne, wenn überhaupt, langsam mit einen Freeware Brennproggie.


----------

